# Best clinic for male factor, PCO and early miscarraige



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
I'm researching clinics in Europe at the moment.  Wow there's so many,  it's a bit overwhelming! 

Can anyone recommend a clinic that will be particularly good for own eggs (age 36),  severe male factor infertility (offers better sperm selection techniques) ,  recurrent early miscarraige (offers pgs,  embryo selection) and also a clinic that monitors closely in order to prevent or limit over stimulation caused by polycystic ovaries? 

Thanks, 
Jenny xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We are with Reprofit International in the Czech Republic. 

I have pcos and they have given me a low dose short protocol to prevent OHSS. 

X


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiya, 
Thanks for responding.  Reprofit is one of the clinics on my list along with vistahermosa and serum, so far.  There are so many I am feeling very overwhelmed! It's such a big decision. 

How are you finding reprofit? Are you on the minimal ivf mentioned on the website? Do they do daily scans and do they consider immune issues?


----------

